# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Ibis, dual face smartwatch, Creoir Ltd, Oulu, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Creoir Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Ibis dual face smart watch by Creoir
February 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creoir Ibis smartwatch jewellery pictures and hands-on"

by Rik Henderson
February 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The first fashionable smartwatch? Ibis 'wearable jewellery' looks like a bracelet - but can still show you your email"
Bracelet runs modified version of Google's Android software
Show notifications from owner's mobile phone

by Mark Prigg
February 26, 2014

----------

